
Is Faster-Than-Light Travel or Communication Possible? - baby
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SpeedOfLight
======
basicplus2
Shadows can sequentially transition faster than light

~~~
eesmith
But that is neither travel nor communication.

~~~
basicplus2
Shadow transitions can be used to transmit information

~~~
eesmith
There is no way to use shadow transitions to transmit information faster than
the speed of light.

It's one of the standard examples of FTL travel of non-information:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light#Light_spots_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light#Light_spots_and_shadows)

------
brudgers
Link returns 403 forbidden to my browser.

